# Thermostat Swing Setting



## whlago (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello All,
I know this subject may have been covered in one way or another on the forum...but by doing a search on the above topic I get a lot of info....very little opinion on the thermo swing setting.  So I would like to know what swing setting many of you use on your stat.  Just picked up a lux TX500U and plan on installing tomorrow.
Joe


----------



## imacman (Feb 26, 2012)

I have my Lux set to 2.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 26, 2012)

Mine is also at 2.


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello

I have the Loweâ€™s LUX DMH-110 Digital manual T-Stat with the â€œSwing Settingâ€ Changed from default of "Narrow" 0.25 Deg F to â€œWideâ€ or 0.75 Deg F in the Shed for the Quadrafire Classic Bay CB1200 FS.

A higher Swing setting might be better, but insulating the shed will be the best way to keep the stove from cycling on and off alot. So that is my next project. Right now I use about 1/4 of a bag of pellets to heat the shed in the daytime when I am out there so insulating will really cut that down!

Since I want the pellet stove on only when I am out there, a manual T-Stat  set to 70 Deg F is a must. I also have a toggle switch inside the house to turn the T-Stat on so the shed can warm up before I go out there!


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 26, 2012)

2 also. Set mainly for 72.


----------



## heat seeker (Feb 26, 2012)

I have mine set at 1Âº, so the stove won't time out at low heat and shut itself down, and for more consistent temps in the room. It also reduces idle time, so I get less ash on the glass.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Feb 26, 2012)

In my man-cave, I have mine set at 2 degrees and see an actual swing of 5-6 degrees with overshoot and undershoot.  Where my wife is, that thermostat is set at .75 degrees for obvious reasons of survival and avoidance of verbal and physical abuse.


----------



## VTrider (Feb 26, 2012)

I just wanted to clarify the swing setting with Lux stats, in that each increase in number (1-9) is equal to a .25 degree change, so a swing setting of 2 would be only a 1/2 degree difference (not 2 degrees) - took me a while to realize this, since I was too lazy TRTM!

Mine is set to 6


----------



## edwinjk (Feb 26, 2012)

Lennox did a study some & found out that humans can not detect a 1 degree change

 in temperature. At 2 degrees the human body can detect that change. That is probably why 

 most thermostats have a 2 degree swing.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 26, 2012)

edwinjk said:
			
		

> Lennox did a study some & found out that humans can not detect a 1 degree change
> 
> in temperature. At 2 degrees the human body can detect that change. That is probably why
> 
> most thermostats have a 2 degree swing.



A 2Â° swing is a 4Â° temp difference.

I.E.- Stat set to 70Â° stove heats room to 72Â°  and shuts down or go to idle (possibly more by the time its done with cycle or goes back to low) then at 68Â° stat calls for heat again (may drop a little before stove starts or finally gets up and cooking).

At least thats my 2Â° swing.  Its 2Â° in each direction from set-point.. Maybe others are different.


----------



## whlago (Feb 26, 2012)

VTrider said:
			
		

> I just wanted to clarify the swing setting with Lux stats, in that each increase in number (1-9) is equal to a .25 degree change, so a swing setting of 2 would be only a 1/2 degree difference (not 2 degrees) - took me a while to realize this, since I was too lazy TRTM!
> 
> Mine is set to 6



Thanks VTrider...I was just reading the manual and a light bulb went on (figuratively)..So a setting of 2 means 1/2 degree north or south of the set point will activate the stat, correct?  Swing setting of 4 would be 1 degree either side of the set point.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 26, 2012)

whlago said:
			
		

> VTrider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you hit a swing of 3 on a Lux you have entered the range that most people can sense.  The actual temperature difference will be 1.5 degrees.


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 26, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> whlago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds right, so on my Lux T-Stat "narrow" is 1 and "wide" is 3.

So 3 like you said is 1.5 Deg Swing but that is .75 below and .75 above the set point.

I set mine to 70 Deg F

So Stove On is 69.25 and Stove Off is 70.75

The Support tech at Lux that I talked to also mention a delay period.

In my case after the call for heat went off at 70.75, since the temp in the room was still going up the T-Stat went up to 71 Deg F. The tech stated the delay is about 0.5 Deg.

I do not know if this is right, One Lux support tech took that delay one step further and added it to the swing!!
So in my case above, a Swing setting of 3 would be 0.75 + .50 or 1.25 you actually see on the T-Stat which on my T-stat was 70.75 + 0.50 = 71.25 Deg as the High Temp the T-Stat would read out!!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 26, 2012)

Some t-stats can only change state either so many times per hour or after being in their current state for a certain amount of time.  This is to protect the system from cycling to many times.

Some of these things also have some smarts that make it difficult to figure out if you have a problem with them or not.


----------



## whlago (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for all your help....decided on set point of 69 degrees with a swing of 3.  That should give me a high of right around 70 and a low of a little more than 68.  Now off to the hardware store because I came up about 3 feet short of 18 gauge wire!  I'm such a dummy!  Who knew I would need more than 30 ft.!!


----------

